# Feed the Souls



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

There will be a fish feed for the Ronald McDonald House on Galveston Island, Aug. 25th. I will be there at 4:00 pm and get things started, if you can help or bring some fish a dish or a smile that would be very much appreciated. Everyone is welcome to attend so bring your family or friends and share some good times together.
The House will be closeing for remodeling and an add on. So this is the last weekend untill they reopen.
Thank You and when your having a bad day remember the kids that have it worse and it sure makes it hard to have a bad day.
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Just a reminder that this weekend is the feed. I hope you can attend and bring some friends or family.
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm sorry but I just can't make it there this Saturday. I have moved the slot to after the remodel is done. I will find out more when the date aproaches. have a great day and take good care,
Ron


----------

